# Altum Angels @ Menagerie!!!!!



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Was in Menagerie two days ago and they had CAPTIVE BRED Altums. I was assured that they are infact ALTUMS and not peruvian scalare. They certainly look like altums. $80 each. They had 13 of them and they were all doing amazing and were about 3" top to bottom!!!

I took a crummy cellphone pic... wish I had somewhere to put these babies!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow! stunning... did anyone say where they came from? Nice to hear of CB


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> wow! stunning... did anyone say where they came from? Nice to hear of CB


They came in from Germany... yes I was surprised at captive bred because I thought that had not been accomplished


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes they do breed Altums in Germany and they also breed some in Malaysia.
The ones I saw at Lucky's sometime back was really awesome, its hugh, they have it in their show tank.


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

at that size and price I wonder how often they import them. just thinking about profitability.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Lots of (real) altum breeding vids on youtube


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

hironobu said:


> at that size and price I wonder how often they import them. just thinking about profitability.


Profitability?

Profitability is directly related to the survival rate. If you import a batch of wild Altums that cost $12 to $20 and sell them for $35 to $50 but lose 3/4 of them your profitability is negated.

Import captive bred (in this case F2's) for a higher cost and sell them at a lower margin but all of them survive. Which has a greater profitability?

How often is totally dependent upon availability. Captives are available only 2 or 3 times per year.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why would you sell either at a lower margin? There is no need to do so for fish in demand as these are. Curious to see if there is a significant avaialbility of captivebreds. They have actually been bred here in the past.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

BillD said:


> Why would you sell either at a lower margin? There is no need to do so for fish in demand as these are. Curious to see if there is a significant avaialbility of captivebreds. They have actually been bred here in the past.


A lower margin relative to a normal margin. They are not being given away. The Menagerie hasn't been successful by giving stuff away.

We _do_ want to sell them and if they were marked up as most fish of lesser cost are then they would be difficult to sell. The first group (back in August) sold in less than 30 minutes after being made available after quarantine and were a higher price. They were a bit bigger.

Captive breds are not available that often and command a significant higher cost in terms of both fish price and shipping cost. They are bagged individually and packed such that the freight/handling etc cost is more per fish at least from the German exporters.

If a Canadian or American breeder who was breeding them to sell to the retail market were available then that avenue would have been taken.


----------

